# Mk6 touareg bbk



## zxcv1000 (Aug 18, 2007)

Just wondering if the 4 pot front calipers that come on some of the touaregs are a direct fit the same as the z17/z18 on a mk6?


----------



## zxcv1000 (Aug 18, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4537


----------



## zxcv1000 (Aug 18, 2007)

Don't know how I missed that thread..... Thanks


----------

